# A few trail cam pics from the last couple of weeks.



## Art Vandelay (Mar 23, 2013)

Got my first kitty cat pics today. 

MP6






















She was flat scooting on this pic, it was the first of a three pic photo burst. She was out of view by the second pic. 










Red 40


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 23, 2013)

Black 60


----------



## benp (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice pictures!!!!

Someone's pet kitty out for a stroll in the first one.:biggrin:

Those gray squirrels look up to absolutely no good. Creeping around almost out of the field of view like that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice looking pictures there. How does your camera do with night shots?


----------

